
Does Slack live up to the hype? - D_Guidi
http://www.intranetblog.com/slack-live-hype/
======
Piskvorrr
Meh. Bloated even in-browser, and don't get me started on the "we-bundled-
another-browser-for-you" mess that is passed up as a standalone app.

As for the purpose, it sort-of works for chat - but searching it for an older
snippet of conversation is downright painful.

------
D_Guidi
found and posted here. I strongly disagree, but I'm curious to see other
opinions.

